

How Google Manages Apps Across Data Centers  - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/08/24/how-google-manages-data-across-data-centers/

======
TheElder
A better link to the video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srOgpXECblk>

